# Cutting Oval Shapes



## Potent (Sep 28, 2009)

Good Day...

Is there a jig that can be made to cut oval shapes, similar to the circle cutting jigs (Jasper Jigs or home made ones)???

If so, can you guys please help me...

Much appreciated...

Manny...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Manny,

Look toward the top of the page whre it says "Community Search" and type in the word "oval".

It will direct you to many threads and posts on ovals where you will most likely find your answer.

Shout out if you need additional help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Manny

Here's one , you may say it will not make a oval small but it will once you have the master made and then just use your brass guides and add on over size rings (off set rings),,you can get it down to a 2" x 3" easy.., I don't know of anyone that makes one like the Jasper but the Rockler works great.. 

Rockler Ellipse/Circle Router Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

===============


Potent said:


> Good Day...
> 
> Is there a jig that can be made to cut oval shapes, similar to the circle cutting jigs (Jasper Jigs or home made ones)???
> 
> ...


----------



## Potent (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks alot for the help guys... The only problem I have is that these companies do not deliver to South Africa, so I am screwed...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Manny

That's no big deal you can make your own copy in Africa easy stuff 

=



Potent said:


> Thanks alot for the help guys... The only problem I have is that these companies do not deliver to South Africa, so I am screwed...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Now I can make my own too  

You da man bob !


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

It's easy one to make,,the only hard part is to get the base true and square...once you have that done your almost 1/2 done >>>


============



Duane867 said:


> Now I can make my own too
> 
> You da man bob !


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Duane
> 
> It's easy one to make,,the only hard part is to get the base true and square...once you have that done your almost 1/2 done >>>
> 
> ...



I knew that you would come up with a solution, BJ.....

Has anyone seen any video of one of these in use? I would like to
see how easy/hard they are to actually use. Sliding from one axis to the other, I see as an issue.....:sad:

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't worry....found it on youtube......VBG

James


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

YouTube - mechanisms & automata


----------

